# calcium/vitD supplement recommendations



## aubergine228 (Jun 23, 2012)

hi,

can anyone recommend good calcium and vitamin D supplements for my pet Archangel? she gets no natural sunlight. has anyone found that UV bulbs help as well?

any information would be greatly appreciated!
thanks,
Laurie


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There's Soluvite D, or CalciBoost. Pigeon supplies online will have different things.
Yes, the avian lights do help.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Would anyone know what the recommended dosage is for doves (more specifically ringnecks) with calciboost? The only places I find it only ever tell you for really small birds and really large birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

1 to 2 Tablespoons to a quart of water once or twice a week. I give this to my pigeons. If you have hard water, the lesser amount should be fine. I have hard water, and so use 1 Tablespoon to a quart of water. If you only have a couple of doves, then use 1/2 Tablespoon to 2 cups of drinking water, once or twice a week.


The directions also say from 10 to 20 cc to a quart of water. So 15 cc is in the middle. One Tablespoonn = 15 cc.


----------

